# HR24-500 (0x3AF) and H24-100 (0x3A9): Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*H24-100 • HR24-500*

Release Notes:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174717

_Remember, of course... please keep all posts to issues only. If you have no issues, or simply want to discuss other issues related to this release, please use the discussion thread.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

I've had two HR24's for a couple of weeks. I got them when they were swapped for two HR10-250's when I got the SWM and MRV installation. They are networked via DECA with six other HR2*'s. The HR24's work fine by themselves, but one or both of them will drop out of the network every day or so. A reboot of the HR24's will restore them to the network. Oddly, when I look at the "dropped" HR24, it still shows connected to the other boxes in MRV status menu.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

desulliv said:


> I've had two HR24's for a couple of weeks. I got them when they were swapped for two HR10-250's when I got the SWM and MRV installation. They are networked via DECA with six other HR2*'s. The HR24's work fine by themselves, but one or both of them will drop out of the network every day or so. A reboot of the HR24's will restore them to the network. Oddly, when I look at the "dropped" HR24, it still shows connected to the other boxes in MRV status menu.


It would be interesting to see your setup to investigate the equipment and the way it is connected. Do you have your setup posted anywhere? For an example of a setup, click on mine in my signature.

It may be a little difficult to help you with this without the details of your setup.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 9, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> It would be interesting to see your setup to investigate the equipment and the way it is connected. Do you have your setup posted anywhere? For an example of a setup, click on mine in my signature.
> 
> It may be a little difficult to help you with this without the details of your setup.


Thanks. I've been trying to figure out to diagram the set-up. When I click on your set-up I get the message that I don't have permission to view it. I've gotten this message when I click on other signatures. Don't know if I don't have enough posts or if something else is blocking my access.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

desulliv said:


> Thanks. I've been trying to figure out to diagram the set-up. When I click on your set-up I get the message that I don't have permission to view it. I've gotten this message when I click on other signatures. Don't know if I don't have enough posts or if something else is blocking my access.


It isn't your problem, but the fact that these are posted in the CE forum here, which doesn't have access from the general forum.
It's easy to join the CE group if you want to.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

desulliv said:


> Thanks. I've been trying to figure out to diagram the set-up. When I click on your set-up I get the message that I don't have permission to view it. I've gotten this message when I click on other signatures. Don't know if I don't have enough posts or if something else is blocking my access.


Sorry, that link is in the registered user area.

Try this link!


----------



## roller11 (Apr 19, 2009)

Historically, Dishnetwork has been perceived to have better picture quality than Directv because they supposedly don't downres/compress their signal as much. Is this still the case? I haven't witnessed Directv PQ because I've been a Dish subscriber for 4 years. But I'm thinking of switching and I'm put off by the fact that Directv is getting 100 hrs. of HD on a 500 GB harddrive while Dish is getting only 55 hrs. This certainly supports the downresing theory, and hence poor PQ on Directv. Comments by people who have seen both on the same TV set are welcome.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

roller11 said:


> Historically, Dishnetwork has been perceived to have better picture quality than Directv because they supposedly don't downres/compress their signal as much. Is this still the case? I haven't witnessed Directv PQ because I've been a Dish subscriber for 4 years. But I'm thinking of switching and I'm put off by the fact that Directv is getting 100 hrs. of HD on a 500 GB harddrive while Dish is getting only 55 hrs. This certainly supports the downresing theory, and hence poor PQ on Directv. Comments by people who have seen both on the same TV set are welcome.


I think you've got very old data.
Dish HD is downrez'd from 1920x1080 to 1440x1080.
DirecTV doesn't do this. 
They use MPEG-4 to use less bandwidth and take up less on the drive.


----------



## roller11 (Apr 19, 2009)

Does the HR24 do an instantaneous 30 skip forward same as Dish, or, a one-click 30 second fast forward? Which?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

roller11 said:


> Does the HR24 do an instantaneous 30 skip forward same as Dish, or, a one-click 30 second fast forward? Which?


Both


----------



## roller11 (Apr 19, 2009)

so there are two different buttons, one does a true skip, the other does a one click fast forward? Also, same question regarding reverse.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

roller11 said:


> so there are two different buttons, one does a true skip, the other does a one click fast forward? Also, same question regarding reverse.


No.
All HR2x have a keyword search that changes "slip" to "skip" for the forward [2:00 button] 30skip changes default [slip] to skip. 30slip changes it back.
the 10:00 button jumps back 6 sec.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Very simple question - what's the difference between a "HR24-500" which is what this topic is about, and "HR24NC-500" which is what's marked on the carton my DVR came in?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

mikemyers said:


> Very simple question - what's the difference between a "HR24-500" which is what this topic is about, and "HR24NC-500" which is what's marked on the carton my DVR came in?


The NC designates that the unit was packaged for an HSP (installer), and not for retail sale. There is no technical difference in the units though... just packaging.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

mikemyers said:


> Very simple question - what's the difference between a "HR24-500" which is what this topic is about, and "HR24NC-500" which is what's marked on the carton my DVR came in?


I think DirecTv marks the boxes with NC for new, and R something for refurb.

or what he said above 

Whats that mean Greg? No Cord? No Card? No Cares?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mikemyers said:


> Very simple question - what's the difference between a "HR24-500" which is what this topic is about, and "HR24NC-500" which is what's marked on the carton my DVR came in?


No Cables


----------



## mrsdrgn (Jan 20, 2010)

On my hddvr receiver right now I have 2 coax cables connected from the lnb. Does the HR24 still require 2 cables and 2 HD adapters? Would like to place the HR24 in the bedroom but I don't want to have a second cable run to it.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

mrsdrgn said:


> On my hddvr receiver right now I have 2 coax cables connected from the lnb. Does the HR24 still require 2 cables and 2 HD adapters? Would like to place the HR24 in the bedroom but I don't want to have a second cable run to it.


You still need the 2 cables and 2 bbc's.


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

mrsdrgn said:


> On my hddvr receiver right now I have 2 coax cables connected from the lnb. Does the HR24 still require 2 cables and 2 HD adapters? Would like to place the HR24 in the bedroom but I don't want to have a second cable run to it.


If you get a SWM setup, all receivers only need one cable. Without SWM you will need two coax runs to utilize both tuners.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

upgrade lately? said:


> If you get a SWM setup, all receivers only need one cable. Without SWM you will need two coax runs to utilize both tuners.


Plus the BBCs [think that's what was meant by HD adapters].


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

This has happened to me twice since activating my HR24-500 last Thursday: I try watching a show that has been recorded and it won't play. The first time, I pressed "play" and got the screen that asks if I want to keep the program or delete it although the timeline indicates that it has recorded the entire hour. The second time it let me play the first 10 minutes and then the play/delete screen popped up. Both were local channels if that means anything. I've recorded at least 5 other programs without a problem


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mr. Big said:


> This has happened to me twice since activating my HR24-500 last Thursday: I try watching a show that has been recorded and it won't play. The first time, I pressed "play" and got the screen that asks if I want to keep the program or delete it although the timeline indicates that it has recorded the entire hour. The second time it let me play the first 10 minutes and then the play/delete screen popped up. Both were local channels if that means anything. I've recorded at least 5 other programs without a problem


Two recordings right?
Each lost signal before or during the recording time.
The timeline comes from the guide data, but not the actual recording itself.
I've had my HR24 for some time and haven't had this, so I'd be looking at the connection to the dish and anything there that might be causing this.
Had you been watching these live "I'd bet" you would have seen the 771 error message, but this doesn't get recorded.
Maybe the history for these recordings might give you some info.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I actived two new hr24 and I get software 0x3ba which is higher then this one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dconfer said:


> I actived two new hr24 and I get software 0x3ba which is higher then this one.


0x3BA is the most recent national release.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have an HR24-500, Ox3ba software. native on, all resolutions selected and available. Sometimes when changing channels from 480 or 720 to a 1080i I get a cutoff picture, about 1/3 of the screen is a black bar on the right side. If i switch to another 1080i it does not fix itself, I have to go out to a 720 or 480 and then back to 1080i and all is well.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

I hope this is the right place to ask the following.

I have an HR24-500 and an old R10. My plan is to eventually get the MRV working, and since this won't work with the R10, I ordered a new receiver. I asked for an H24 if at all possible, but apparently that may or may not be what they send me.

So, first off, what are the other choices of receivers that may arrive instead of the H24, and what is it that the H24 does that the others don't? Does it really make any difference which one they send me?

As a follow-up question, if the box arrives via Fed-Ex and says something other than H24, should I just refuse it, and have it sent back? Someone at DirecTV told me this morning that while they have no control of what gets shipped, anyone receiving a model number that they don't want can just send it back, and try again.

If I do want to get MRV up and running, does it make a difference?
If I don't do MRV, does it still make a difference?

These are probably fairly basic questions, but I don't know where to get answers that I can trust.


----------



## CHAS 3613 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was told the remote that is included with the HR 24 is still in the Beta stage, the remote will not let me control the volume on my Denon 2808 CI rec. Directv is sending out an older model remote to fix problem! The remote from my HR 20-700 will not work with the HR 24.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CHAS 3613 said:


> I was told the remote that is included with the HR 24 is still in the Beta stage, the remote will not let me control the volume on my Denon 2808 CI rec. Directv is sending out an older model remote to fix problem! The remote from my HR 20-700 will not work with the HR 24.


I don't have your Dennon, so :shrug:
The rest is bull. the RC65x has features the earlier ones don't, but controlling the HR24 isn't one of them.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

HR24-500

Just got the receiver Friday and recorded three programs...all worked ok.

Set LOST for recording for last night and guide said it was set, and noticed the red light came on at 9PM....ok.

Today, checked playlist and it shows LOST recorded... 2 hr 30min!
However, the hard disk shows 100% free??

Tried to play and nothing?

What?

Guess I will tune in Saturday for the rerun..... :nono:


----------



## CHAS 3613 (Mar 15, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> I don't have your Dennon, so :shrug:
> The rest is bull. the RC65x has features the earlier ones don't, but controlling the HR24 isn't one of them.


 I do not understand the point you are trying to make!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CHAS 3613 said:


> I do not understand the point you are trying to make!





> The remote from my HR 20-700 will not work with the HR 24.


Mine does. What remote do you have that doesn't work?


> I was told the remote that is included with the HR 24 is still in the Beta stage


 this was the "bull".


----------



## chillifier (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello all,
I hooked up a H24-100 in my bedroom about a week ago. All is working fine. Installed on a legacy system with MRV working great. I have 1 issue with the unit. When I press the power off button on my remote, it turns off my receiver (blue lights go off) and my TV. When I return to my bedroom at night, alot of times I notice that my receiver has somehow turned itself on. I cannot figure out why it is turning on. Has anyone else noticed this ??????


----------



## djrobx (Jan 27, 2009)

Are we going to get a new topic for 0x3BA? *Edit*. Found it, it's just not stickied:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175727

I have noticed a problem with DD 5.1 skipping. It's sometimes frequent - every few minutes or so, in a rhythm. My HR22s had some skipping problems but never to this degree.

Sort of reminds me of U-verse, and their issue still isn't fixed - 2 years later. I'm praying DirecTV addresses this


----------



## Mr. Big (Nov 5, 2007)

bwclark said:


> HR24-500
> 
> Just got the receiver Friday and recorded three programs...all worked ok.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're having the same problem I'm having. Did you try watching any of it live? If you did, you would have probably seen the 771 error... your receiver couldn't find the satellite. It happened to me twice, both on local channels. I reset it the first time and all was good until last night when it did it again (in the middle of LOST). I disconnected the cables and re-connected them making sure they were tight and then made sure I had good signal strength, did a reset and all was good again. I'm hoping that this solves the problem otherwise I'll have to give them a call to troubleshoot.


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

_I just got my HR24 yesterday and hooked it up to one of my TVs (currently using an HR20-100) using the same HDMI cable, etc. while I was getting it initialized and setup.

I am using the DTV remote to turn both the HR and my Toshiba 40RV525R 40-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV LCD TV. It seems that regardless of the resolution I have the HR24 set to . When I turn on the TV/HR, the HR will not properly sync with the TV. The TV seems to be attempting to sync over and over again. If I turn the HR off, then turn it back on, it syncs video fine. Also, if I press the "res" button it will sync as well.

I did not have this problem with my HR20-100 or 700 that was attached to the same TV before.

From what I can see, the HR is getting turned on before the TV and when it does not find a TV target on the HDMI, it fails to initialize the video.

If I manually turn the TV on first, then the DVR, everything works fine. Unfortunately, the DirecTV supplied remote does NOT turn on the TV and DVR in this order...which makes it useless unless the sync/handshake issue can be resolved.

_


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure if this issue belongs here or in the local threads but. I just activated my HR24 last night. I'm having some issues w/ Dolby Digital. It is as if the center channel is missing on certain broadcasts. For example I am watching NBC Nightly News and there is nothing but but background volume, no voice. Promos are fine. Just the news broadcast. Some commercials are fine and others have the same issues. Volume through the TV are fine. I have tried turning DD on and off in the settings. With DD off I get the voices with it on I do not.


----------



## Bruce W (May 28, 2010)

I just received my HR 24 recently. While looking at the threads I cannot find reference to my issue. I am getting flashes of a warning message regarding copy protection and my output on the HDMI port. I currently have the HR 24 outputting on the HDMI port going to a four port HDMI switcher and then to my 50" Mitsubishi, where it goes to the DVI port. The TV does not even have HDMI ports. I get an occasional white screen with/without blue box message telling me I cannot use HDMI with the copy protected show (pick any channel, any program). There is no pattern to when it happens, or how long the screen goes white. Usually it's an eye blink long and I can't read the message or it does not even appear. Once in a while it stays on screen for three or four seconds. I called DTV and the technical support person said just use component outputs instead, which of course will screw up my set up with switching an Apple TV, a DVD Player, and the DTV box. I hope I put this in the correct thread. I am running Ox3ba and I'm not having any other issues at this time. Help!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Does this only happen when you change channels, or does it pop up in the middle of watching a show?


----------



## Bruce W (May 28, 2010)

If you were referring to my post it happens while a program is on, not ever when I change channels.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Bruce W said:


> If you were referring to my post it happens while a program is on, not ever when I change channels.


I would tend to think it would be a cable or the switcher, or a bad connection then. Try plugging the HR24 directly into the DVI port on the monitor and see if you still experience the errors. Usually the handshaking occurs during a channel change. Ive never seen it happen during a program. The HR24 is different than my other DVRs though, as it handshakes HDCP even when its not encrypted, which causes my HR24 picture to appear green for about two seconds every time I change channels. My DVDO video processor software was upgraded last week, to include a new feature where it disables HDCP handshaking completely if the source is unencrypted, and this eliminated my two second green screens.


----------



## Bruce W (May 28, 2010)

The problem is unique to the HR 24, I moved my HR 23 to a different location when I installed the HR 24, and it never had a problem with the switch. I have been watching TV for the last hour and gotten no messages at all. Other times I may get one every three or four minutes. In all cases I can continue to watch the program. I've changed out the HDMI cable to my switch and it made no difference. I may try the direct connection to see if it matters. I think it's probably a software/hardware glitch in the HR 24. This is the only receiver out of the four I currently have running that causes me any problems. My whole house upgrade went without a hitch, everything works perfectly except the HR 24.


----------



## tomdawg (Sep 29, 2007)

I just got MRV. It required three trips from the installer to get it done, due to a multitude of problems, some administrative, and some technical. I got an HR24-500 as an additional unit to go with my HR20-700. Well, he couldn't get the HR20-700 to work with MRV, so he finally swapped it for a second HR24-500. That was sweet! Anyway, I have two questions.

1. I thought I would be able to see which set recorded each program on the list of recorded programs. Is that wrong, or am I missing something? I don't see it and can't find any way to make it happen.

2. I see on the release notes that it has 2-way remote control setup for RC65R remote. What does that mean? Could it be possible that I can use both IR and RF remotes at the same time? It doesn't look like it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tomdawg said:


> I just got MRV. It required three trips from the installer to get it done, due to a multitude of problems, some administrative, and some technical. I got an HR24-500 as an additional unit to go with my HR20-700. Well, he couldn't get the HR20-700 to work with MRV, so he finally swapped it for a second HR24-500. That was sweet! Anyway, I have two questions.
> 
> 1. I thought I would be able to see which set recorded each program on the list of recorded programs. Is that wrong, or am I missing something? I don't see it and can't find any way to make it happen.
> 
> 2. I see on the release notes that it has 2-way remote control setup for RC65R remote. What does that mean? Could it be possible that I can use both IR and RF remotes at the same time? It doesn't look like it.



Friendly names should show which recording is on which DVR. You will need to highlight the recording to see it at the top with the show description.
the 2-way remote is the RC65Rx, but this doesn't work in both IR & RF modes.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

mikemyers said:


> Very simple question - what's the difference between a "HR24-500" which is what this topic is about, and "HR24NC-500" which is what's marked on the carton my DVR came in?


Got my HR24-500 today  The label on my box says HR24D-500. Inside the box I have a HDMI Cable, RCA Cable, Componet Cable, Remote, Power Plug, Manual and of course receiver.


----------



## tomdawg (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks veryoldschool. I was looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Friendly names should show which recording is on which DVR. You will need to highlight the recording to see it at the top with the show description.
> the 2-way remote is the RC65Rx, but this doesn't work in both IR & RF modes.


In one sense, it does work in two modes. If I "power off" it sends the command via RF to my HR24 and via IR to my TV.


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

We just hooked up 8 HR24s to a SWM16 mulitswitch. We activated MRV with Directv.It took a little rebooting etc.,but we got all eight working and showing MRV in the menu. We do not have a DECA interface for the internet as yet. Should all HR24s see each other? It seems like only three on one SWM output and 1 on the other can see each other,but not the others.Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## gpauljr (Jul 11, 2007)

Received 4 HR 24's as part of a MRV upgrade (6 DVR's & 2 receivers). A few days ago, one of the HR24's recorded three Sesame Street shows from the local PBS station (Ch 9). They showed up on the List but when I went to play them back, the TV screen went blank and the HR24 locked up. Couldn't do anything with it, even turn it off from the remote. A Red Button Reset returned normal operation, but every time I tried to access those three episodes, the same thing happened. Did not try it from any other DVR except the one it was recorded on. I deleted the problem episodes and haven't had any other problems sinse. Any one else had this type of problem?


----------



## ddingle (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry if this has been discussed earlier. If we have a separate network connection available to 8 HR24s (with a SWM16) in a residence,do we need a DECA connection to the router as well? Are there any ramifications to using the direct ethernet connection? 
One other question. Are the receivers using the coax to send programming from one DVR the other even if a network is connected?
Thanks


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The HR24-500 has a new release now .. please continue in the new thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177552


----------

